# Any ideas Which company?



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Field Services Management Company is seeking individuals to perform Initial, Routine inspections and Routine Lawn cares of REO properties. Individuals needed to perform Routine Inspections twice a month at vacant properties and lawn services on a needed basis. Individuals are also needed to perform Initial Inspections at properties on a needed basis. Executive field contractors work independently and are required to communicate with office staff on a daily basis to provide a status of pending inspections. Executive field contractors are assigned a property manager whom reviews their inspections; provide feedback and training as needed. Executive field contractors are also required to comply with company procedures and keep an open communication with their property managers and field coordinator. Field Contractors will be attending conferences and training as needed

*Routine Inspection Requirements are:* Reliable transportation *(truck NOT required),* digital camera with date stamp capability, computer with Internet access, Cell phone, Basic Hand Tools for addressing minor issues (replacing outlet covers, installing locks and other MINOR tasks). Duties include, visiting vacant properties every 14 days to perform a property condition assessment, field contractors are required to monitor the condition of the structure via photos, accepting jobs, printing worksheets and planning route, providing required photographs of each property along with comments regarding Health, Safety and Preservation status of each property, Logging in on-line and completing report and uploading photos. Attention to detail, reliability and good communication skills are required. Payment is made per inspection with bonuses available for extra tasks completed.

*Routine Lawn Care requirements are:* Reliable transportation (truck NOT required), digital camera with date stamp capability, computer with Internet access, Cell phone, mower, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, edging shears, shovel, rake, trash bags and common lawn tools.
Duties include visiting properties on a needed basis and perform lawn services per scope of work requirements. Field contractors are required to monitor the condition of the lawn services via photos, accepting jobs, printing worksheets and planning route, providing required photographs of each property along with comments regarding Health, Safety and Preservation status of each property, Logging in on-line and completing report and uploading photos. Attention to detail, reliability and good communication skills are required. Payment is made per inspection.

*Initial Inspection ( HPIR ) Requirements are:* Reliable transportation (truck Recommended), 7500 Watt Generator with 220v pigtail cables to back feed power to structure, Portable air compressor with fittings to attach to structure plumbing to perform pressure checks and water removal from plumbing lines, Digital Camera with Date stamp capability, Computer with Internet access, Cell phone, Basic Hand Tools for addressing minor issues (replacing outlet covers, installing locks and other MINOR tasks). Duties include, accepting jobs, printing worksheets and planning route, providing required photographs of each property along with comments regarding condition of structural components and systems, Health, Safety and Preservation status of each property, testing HVAC, plumbing and electrical systems for functionality, Logging in on-line and completing report and uploading photos. Attention to detail, reliability and good communication skills are required. Payment is made per inspection with bonuses available for extra tasks completed.

*Previous construction or handy-man experience is a plus.* Inspectors must be able to identify and provide comments on HVAC systems, Electrical systems, roofing components, and general construction issues. Other duties include; estimate quantities of debris for removal, providing measurements using a tape measure and occasional light cleaning. This is a 1099 contractor's position. You will be responsible for your own taxes and insurance. Contractors are required to have General Liability Insurance as well as Workers Compensation. Payments are made monthly.

Include your resume and contact information when responding to this ad

Any questions/concerns may be directed via email
Please submit a resume to: 
Kelly Leiva [email protected] (Field Coordinator Supervisor)
Johanna Leiva [email protected] (Field Coordinator Supervisor)
For more information contact:
Kelly Leiva (832)520-1774 
Johanna Leiva (832)520-1774 (Field Coordinator Supervisor)


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

What are you gonna carry your mower in if not a truck? A bicycle?


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking at their email address I'd say LPS


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Field Services Management Company is seeking individuals to perform Initial, Routine inspections and Routine Lawn cares of REO properties. Individuals needed to perform Routine Inspections twice a month at vacant properties and lawn services on a needed basis. Individuals are also needed to perform Initial Inspections at properties on a needed basis. Executive field contractors work independently and are required to communicate with office staff on a daily basis to provide a status of pending inspections. Executive field contractors are assigned a property manager whom reviews their inspections; provide feedback and training as needed. Executive field contractors are also required to comply with company procedures and keep an open communication with their property managers and field coordinator. Field Contractors will be attending conferences and training as needed
> 
> *Routine Inspection Requirements are:* Reliable transportation *(truck NOT required),* digital camera with date stamp capability, computer with Internet access, Cell phone, Basic Hand Tools for addressing minor issues (replacing outlet covers, installing locks and other MINOR tasks). Duties include, visiting vacant properties every 14 days to perform a property condition assessment, field contractors are required to monitor the condition of the structure via photos, accepting jobs, printing worksheets and planning route, providing required photographs of each property along with comments regarding Health, Safety and Preservation status of each property, Logging in on-line and completing report and uploading photos. Attention to detail, reliability and good communication skills are required. Payment is made per inspection with bonuses available for extra tasks completed.
> 
> ...


Where did you get this add? As mentioned, emails look like LPS, but 832 is a texas area code, LPS is in Ohio.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Not LPS,the emails have the same last name.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Where did you get this add? As mentioned, emails look like LPS, but 832 is a texas area code, LPS is in Ohio.





The website IP traces to CA, but their site is defunct.


http://wsdata.com/2013-01-07/lpsleading.com-domain-information.html


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

With LPS in their name im sure they will be hearing from the real LPS's lawyers soon.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Where did this come from???

I would send this over to the Istar system on Foreclosurepedia and put tis in the complaint form.....
Just from what everyone is saying sounds like a big scam....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

My god man, tell me who it is. I have to sign up now. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> What are you gonna carry your mower in if not a truck? A bicycle?


 when I first started I did everything out of an old Buick Regal. I folded down the back seat and put a piece of OSB down, then bought a mower with a folding handle and would lever it in through the door. Small generator and pancake compressor in the trunk. 

It's not ideal, but it's doable. :yes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> With LPS in their name im sure they will be hearing from the real LPS's lawyers soon.



That is not THE LPS I can assure you of that.


----------

